# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Is BSPrinter free?

## Adebiyi24

Hello
I have downloaded the BSPrinter ocx and register it then I have entered the license information but I still wonder if I can use it in my applications or not.
thank you for your replies

----------


## SamOscarBrown

have you contacted the developer?:

https://www.balkesoft.com/bsprinter/contact.html

----------


## Eduardo-

> Hello
> I have downloaded the BSPrinter ocx and register it then I have entered the license information but I still wonder if I can use it in my applications or not.
> thank you for your replies


Yes, you can use it, and yes it is free.

----------


## Adebiyi24

> Yes, you can use it, and yes it is free.


million thanks gentleman

----------

